# The adventures of Ramesy and Pablo



## Liljah (Jan 20, 2008)

You guys have to check these two ADORABLE dogs!!! These to guys are complete opposites, but make the cutest couple!! He has about 50 videos so warning: you may spend the whole day watching them all!

ENJOY!


http://www.youtube.com/user/cwdressen


----------



## CaptDogSparrow (Jan 17, 2008)

YESAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH that is sooooo cute
i love it










this is <u>_*howl*_</u> im spending the rest of tonight! hahah


----------

